

Show HN: Keep tabs on your carrier's Internet performance - ashkannikravesh
http://www.mobiperf.com/

======
ashkannikravesh
Want to know whether you're getting what you pay for when it comes to mobile
Internet performance? And whether it would be different with other carriers?
Mobiperf, a collaboration between the University of Michigan and Northeastern
University, is an Android app to help you do just that. The app runs network
measurements in the background to understand how your network performs, and
lets you browse a map of performance statistics from other users in your area.
The more people use the app, the better the results, so check it out today!

